# UCLA Application Status



## adorinson (May 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry if this topic is a repeat but I searched  and didn't find an answer to this question: has anyone heard from UCLA lately? I went for my interview for the Film and Television major a month ago and still have not heard from them. I know they've notified grad students, but have they mailed acceptances for the undergrads yet? My mail service is sporadic at best so it would be great to know if this is a UCLA tardiness problem or a US Postal Service incompetency problem. Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (May 6, 2008)

Check your online application status, they usually send an email, as far as I know.

Something like, "A decision has been made, go to the online app thingie and try not to hold your breath while you wait for the page that holds your destiny to load."

They're on quarters at UCLA, so they tend to work on a different rhythm.

Good luck!!


----------



## Have-Not (May 6, 2008)

I too am still waiting.

I went on to www.admissions.ucla.edu and clicked on transfer status and it says my status is still pending.

Argh... the wait is killing me!!


----------



## lastofthepirates (May 12, 2008)

Anything yet? I'm still waiting too. I had my interview on 4/18, perhaps I saw one of you there. When was your interviews?

EDIT: corrected my date


----------



## adorinson (May 13, 2008)

Still nothing yet. And my interview was 4/11. Ah well, it's good to know that at least I'm not alone in my anxiety.

Also, has anyone tried calling them over the phone? The admissions hotline promises to connect you to a human being after going through their menu, but eventually just hangs up instead. I also might be wildly incompetent with a phone, but waiting is so frustrating! I'm actually going there in person today to drop off a letter about a television internship I'm starting for the summer, so maybe I'll find out more later.


----------



## Have-Not (May 14, 2008)

May 9th is when I got my acceptance letter online.

I think everyone who got in already knows.

And for anyone who was there with me at the interview... I was the skinny guy with really long hair. Heh.


----------



## lastofthepirates (May 15, 2008)

I got accepted too! have-not, if you attended the same day i did 4/18, then i am certain i remember you. i'm going to pm you, bc i think i remember your name.


----------



## Have-Not (May 15, 2008)

Can one even PM on this site? I see no option for it... unless I'm blind.

Anyways, my name is Hector ... and I sat by the chair by the door.

Were you the one wearing a white long sleeve shirt sitting next to the DVD player in the corner and at one point you opened it to check if there was a DVD in it?

Oh and I had to leave because my parking permit was about to expire.


----------



## armen (May 15, 2008)

I couldn't find the PM button either and I thought I was going crazy myself.

I would want to talk to some of you and just ask some questions I have. But I guess I can't PM you... if you guys don't mind, I can post the questions here. Unless you'd like to keep this strictly the "Application" thread, that's fine.


----------



## ada (May 15, 2008)

> Originally posted by armen:
> I couldn't find the PM button either and I thought I was going crazy myself.



Basically, you should click on the nickname of the person that you want to PM. Then You will choose "Invite Nickname to a Private Topic" from the options that will pop up after the click.

And you can keep inviting people with the same procedure to your private thread.



I hope this can help


----------



## armen (May 15, 2008)

Yes, shortly after I said that I found it... I PM'ed Have-Not so hopefully he'll find it. Thanks.


----------



## Have-Not (May 15, 2008)

I just replied to both PMs I received from Armen and lastofthepirates.


----------



## lastofthepirates (May 15, 2008)

hey hector! yeah the guy in the white shirt who opened the dvd player was me, jonathon. it's cool about the name, i have a terrible memory except for names, it's weird.

congrats by the way... did you all apply anywhere else? ucla was my first choice, so i'm there no matter what, but i also applied to:

USC: still waiting (though it doesn't matter now, I guess)
U Texas at Austing: accepted
Emerson College: accepted


----------



## Have-Not (May 15, 2008)

Haha I remember you... that's cool man... I wonder if any of the other guys in the room with us got in too.

I also applied to CSUN Film program... I obviously am choosing UCLA.


----------



## lastofthepirates (May 15, 2008)

i hope so, there were some really cool people there. actually, it made me nervous because everyone was so cool (competition!). obviously the top thirty is going to be like that, though.


----------



## lastofthepirates (May 16, 2008)

accepted to ucla = great

receiving only a merit scholarship for 8 grand (of the 45 grand oos tuition) = not so great actually


----------



## Have-Not (May 16, 2008)

Ouch. I'm thankfully a Los Angeles County resident.


----------



## Have-Not (May 17, 2008)

Hey Jonathon did UCLA call you sometime during the week? They called but I wasn't home (was in class) so they said they would call again Sunday (tomorrow)

Just wondering if they called you and if so, what did say/ask?

Thanks dude.


----------



## lastofthepirates (May 17, 2008)

hector - i didn't receive a call that i know of. not sure what they might have called about. hope it's nothing too important, seeing as they didn't call me.


----------



## Have-Not (May 18, 2008)

It wasn't important. I got the call today. It was just a rep from UCLA calling to inform me of who to contact and the office #, etc... just general info on the school.


----------

